# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slecht adem kunnen halen

## NLwOus

Ik heb geen idee waar deze post moet staan, sorry voor het ongemak.

Nou, sinds vorige vrijdag nacht,. heb ik ineens last van slechte ademhaling.
Ik schrok s'nachts wakker. ik was niet meer aan het ademen.
Ik probeerde weer te ademen maar lukte even niet... derna gelukkig wel.
Maar nog moeilijk..
Na 2 uur later eindelijk weer in slaap gevallen..
Derna niet zo enorm last meer van gehad.

Maandag ochtend gewoon weer gaan werken..
6.00 - 15.00

Na een half uur of anderhalf uur later. ineens bammm kon weer slecht ademhalen..

Lijkt wel of er iets in me luchtpijp vast zit.. maar ook echt vast. (of het daar hoort)
En ja op je werk ben je eenmaal druk bezig.
Op gegeven moment het gevoel dat ik telkens weg viel. door het ademen.. echt te weinig lucht krijgen..
Op gegeven moment alles roze zien..

Dokter gebelt. maar was geen plek..
Derna nog keer gebelt helemaal over de rooie...
En toen ja 1 uur is er plek. maar ik kan niet van me werk weg.. me werk vertik het gewoon. werk ga voor de gezondheid (iedergeval denk hebben ze een pesthekel aan me..)

Nou, half 3 kon ik weg bij me werk. en 10 voor 3 naar een andere dokter... in een andere woonplaats.. zucht. iedergeval een afspraak.
Dokter hoorde/zag niets ongewoons.
gelijk doorgestuurd naar het ziekenhuis.

Gisteren eind middag uitslag gehad. HELEMAAL NIETS. alles was goed..
Nou is er me gezegt dat ik maar leuk naar de pyscoloog moet gaan...
Omdat er afgelopen 2 jaar nog al veel is gebeurd..
Maar daar heb ik totaal geen zin in. want ik ben er al 1x geweest.. 2 jaar terug ongeveer.
Maar toen ging het met mijn innerlijke steeds erger.. werd der maar deprisiever van..

Nou, ik zit nu nog thuis. en als ik even wat doe. kattenbak schoonmaak of even boodschappen ga halen.,.. dan krijg ik weer hardstikke last van me ademhaling.. na 2 uur later ben ik weer pas normaal aan het ademhalen.. 
Tot dat ik pas wat ga doen dan krijg ik er last van?

Ik zat net te denken iets aan me huig ofzo....
Mijn dokter wil der niet meer verder op in gaan... alles is goed duss... het zal mijn fout maar zijn. zucht.. ik haat me dokter.. met me knieen was het ook BAM pijnsyndroom.. blijf je altijd houden zit in de familie... terwijl niemand in me familie het hem. en nu niet meer zo erg er last van hem(Ookal heb ik dat 1.5 jaar ernstig gehad)

Nou, ik ben te einde raad. ik wil alleen weer snel gaan werken. want ik heb me geld nodig. ik zit nu alleen thuis omdat ik even rust wil hebben.. en kijken of het beter gaat.
Maar nu af en toe voel ik me ogen wegdraaien en ik ben weer moeilijk aan het ademen.. 
Omdat ik nu moeilijk aant ademen ben; ik schrok net van de toeter van mijn vriend die er op drukte... en derna sprong de kat boven op me.
Derna begon ik weer moeilijk te ademen met die druk/prop of wat dan ook in me lucht buis.

Ik voel het echt onder in me ribbekas tot aan me kin..

Ik kan nu nog wel rustig ademen.. tot dat ik iets ga doen. dan ga ik eerder luchthappen wat ik ook op me werk constant deed.
ik had trouwens gisteren heel veel pijn aan heel die luchtpijp.. volgensmij geirriteerd..

En als ik ga slapen kan ik moeilijk op mijn zij liggen omdat het zo een pijn doet.

Ik hoop dat een van jullie mij advies/hulp kan geven.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------

